# Picking up a rescue



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wish us good luck and safe travels as we go to pick up a puppymill breeder dog. She's completely terrified, not real friendly at this point. Fearful and bites.I just hope I can help her...I'm fostering her until she is socialized and ready for adoption...rayer:
I'll post piccies later...
This is from the rescue that took her in,but they have so many and the lady is doing it all on her own and doesn't have the time to devote to her socialization.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck with her. She looks precious, scared, and in need of some serious love.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bless your heart Michelle, she needs you, I know she will be safe at your house. What a precious baby:wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You have a great heart. She will find what it takes to become a loving dog as she will learn with you. Loves heals fast! Have a safe travel. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck Michelle, this little one needs you. Prayers to you and that precious baby.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what a sweetie. Bless you for taking her in.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Good Luck with her. Its heartbreaking to see her looking so scared. I hope she gets over that quickly.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck, Michelle and bless you for helping her!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Bless your heart ....my thoughts and prayers are with you both as you start this journey together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Michelle - you are a amazing. Please let us know if there is anything this little sweetie needs. We are all here to help in any way that we can. Thinking of you all today.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little thing and you are wonderful for watching out over all the little lost ones.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She looks so scared! So glad you are rescuing her and giving her a future!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Michelle what rescue group saved these babies?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> Michelle what rescue group saved these babies?


My Young and Old Furbabies Rescue took her in initially to get her out of the mill. But she's pretty scared and bites.... Going to be a lot of work,I just hope I nan help her...
We'll be leaving soon as she calls.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

She is in south east ohio and you are in north west long drive can I be of any help?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you, Michelle!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Michelle You are Fantastic. God Bless You And Goog Luck. Keep us posted. Safe Trip.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - you are an angel to help out. What a cutie she is. I know under your care that she will learn what love is all about. Safe travels. :wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

God Bless you, Michelle! She is an adorable little thing. I look forward to hearing about her progress in your loving care.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She does look like she is terrified. Looking forward to see her blossom. Michelle, you're so sweet to take these babies. Is there anything that we could send to you to help? I hope to be able to foster when I retire from the corporate world.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Please drive carefully. *

*Who does this to a fluff? She looks so terrified. Makes me want to cry. *

*Please keep us posted on how she does. I'm anxious to see if you are able to turn her around and become a loving, trusting little ball of fluff..*


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Poor baby, she's so lucky to be coming to you where she can learn how to be loved!!! I'm in the Detroit area, please let the rescue lady know that we would be open to fostering.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She looks so tiny and scared. Thank you for helping her Michelle.
Have a safe trip today.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle, my heart is breaking for that sweet thing. One can only imagine what she has been through. Bless you for trying to help her on the road to recovery. Praying all goes well. Please keep us posted. Good luck with her and I hope she comes around right away.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Michelle same if there is anything that we can or I can do to help please let me know!!!! If you need some fosters in Ontario I am here as well!!!! Thank you! You have a heart of Gold and you have taught me so much on SM in such a short while I am glad I have followed and listen to you!!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I remember posting about this little one on FB... thank you so much, Michelle, you sure do have a big heart :heart:. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help... sounds like this baby is going to need lots of TLC


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Michelle))) Big hugs to you my friend. I hope she'll just melt into your arms and never have to feel fearful again.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bless you for taking her in.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, you are an Earth Angel. It is so hard to look into the eyes of this precious darling fluff baby ... she is so frightened and broken. 

I am sure it is going to take a lot of time and patience to help her feel more secure and stop biting ... biting which she is doing out of fear. She truly needs deep tender loving care.

Please accept our offers to help you and this sweet, sweet fluff baby. Do you have a PayPal account that we could send something to help right away??? I, as I am sure everyone else here wants to see that you and this precious fluff get as much help as possible to help her heal. I know it will take baby steps.

I don't have to ask God to bless you ... He will. 

Love and hugs to you, Michelle. :wub::heart:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Bless you Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Got her home, spent 30 minutes just petting her, rubbing her ears before she'd let me pick her up w/o trying to nip.I put a blanket around her to make her feel secure, held her for another 20 minutes or so and she relaxed more...
The blanket under her feet helps, she doesn't like her feet dangling, it scares her...
She's sleeping on my lap right now...
OMD I'm gonna fall in love with her...
I held her kissed her and told her no one will ever hurt her again...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, you've got me bawling right now. :smcry::smcry: Thank goodness she was saved. :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

God bless you. Your what she need right now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Okay, you've got me bawling right now. :smcry::smcry: Thank goodness she was saved. :wub:


I cried while I told her that too...:smcry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Got her home, spent 30 minutes just petting her, rubbing her ears before she'd let me pick her up w/o trying to nip.I put a blanket around her to make her feel secure, held her for another 20 minutes or so and she relaxed more...
> The blanket under her feet helps, she doesn't like her feet dangling, it scares her...
> She's sleeping on my lap right now...
> OMD I'm gonna fall in love with her...
> I held her kissed her and told her no one will ever hurt her again...


Michelle ... is there any possibllity at all that her forever home can be with you and your family?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, that is just precious. God bless you and your loving heart.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Michelle ... is there any possibllity at all that her forever home can be with you and your family?



When I saw the photos, I wondered that too! :innocent:

Michelle, I have a T-shirt that says "Foster Failure" - I can pass it along to you! :w00t:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> When I saw the photos, I wondered that too! :innocent:
> 
> Michelle, I have a T-shirt that says "Foster Failure" - I can pass it along to you! :w00t:


I know...I'm having a hard time too, this little scared fluff is really getting to me...
Al is the one who has to be the foster failure... he almost kept Oliver but we knew with our traveling for shows, if he'd go into kidney failure, we were too worried about finding him treatment while traveling...

I wonder if Mary will "flunk me" in foster 101...


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

She looks so scared. I wish you so much luck. Safe trip.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I know...I'm having a hard time too, this little scared fluff is really getting to me...
> Al is the one who has to be the foster failure... he almost kept Oliver but we knew with our traveling for shows, if he'd go into kidney failure, we were too worried about finding him treatment while traveling...
> 
> I wonder if Mary will "flunk me" in foster 101...


You will be in good company! :HistericalSmiley: For the picnic, Julie W. (foster failure with Pixie) and I will be wearing matching Foster Failure T-shirts that we bought at the Pet Expo in March. And Wayne and Judy failed transport - Mary forgives us all!

Give that sweet little face a kiss for us - and post more pictures!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> You will be in good company! :HistericalSmiley: For the picnic, Julie W. (foster failure with Pixie) and I will be wearing matching Foster Failure T-shirts that we bought at the Pet Expo in March. And Wayne and Judy failed transport - Mary forgives us all!
> 
> Give that sweet little face a kiss for us - and post more pictures!


I'll get more piccies soon.
Yeah we almost failed transport twice,once with Oliver and once again with Charlie...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am tearing up with joy and sadness!!!!! with joy cus she gets a great person to take care of her and show her what love is!!!! With sadness cus of what she went through and all of the other poor souls out there that never had the chance to experiance what love is!!!!! Thank you Michelle for being who you are!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy after bathies, much cleaner


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD she is a dolly!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Such a beautiful little girl.
The sadness in her eyes breaks my heart.
Michelle, you are so good with her already. I bet she feels safe now. Thank you for taking care of her.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Poor baby  You are what she needs I'm sure of it!! Best of luck. Can't wait for updates and pictures.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Daisy after bathies, much cleaner


Michelle, she looks beautiful.:wub:

Her gorgeous eyes look so sad though. No pressure ... but, I hope her new forever home ends up to be with you, Al, and your other precious fluffs.:heart::tender:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet she already feels safe because she can surely feel your love. I'm looking forward to your next update.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

maggieh said:


> You will be in good company! :HistericalSmiley: For the picnic, Julie W. (foster failure with Pixie) and I will be wearing matching Foster Failure T-shirts that we bought at the Pet Expo in March. And Wayne and Judy failed transport - Mary forgives us all!
> 
> Give that sweet little face a kiss for us - and post more pictures!


I WANT ONE! For the hubs and I 'cause of Stormy, LOL

Michele, you do what you think best. I'm sure she will blossom and forget all about her past, she will make a wonderful companion for some lucky person. Like you have told me before, it's hard but when they move on to their furever family it makes room for one more pup to be saved. Tons of hugs to you and yours.

GG


----------

